# ATV Trails In the UP:



## Mom's Worry (Mar 10, 2001)

I will be in the Marquette area the first week of July. I was wondering if it would be worth my while to trailer up my ATV and do some trails, maybe stopping here and there to do some brookie fishing while out there. Is there a web site or something where I can find out Information about any trails in that ares? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

Try 

WWW.Westernup.com


----------



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

The Michigan Cycle Conversation Club has a trail system in the Houghton, Hancock area. Their trails are marked with orange dimonds. I can't tell you where the trail starts in that area though. It's been a few years since I've been there.


----------

